# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  VTech Baby Monitors, VTech Communications, Inc., Beaverton, Oregon, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - VTech Communications, Inc.

Home Page - vtechphones.com/baby-monitors

----------


## Airicist

VTech VM321 Safe&Sound Full-Color Video and Audio Baby Monitor

 Published on May 8, 2012




> Introducing peace of mind--anywhere, anytime. The VTech VM321 Safe and Sound Baby Monitor allows you to see what's going on in up to 4 rooms on a high-resolution, adjustable camera. The talk-back feature even lets you soothe your baby from across the house. Because VTech knows if your baby is resting comfortably, so can you.

----------


## Airicist

VTech Video Baby Monitors 

Published on Jan 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

VTech Safe&Sound Video Baby Monitors—Introduction 

Published on Jan 29, 2015




> Watch Brad Pittmon, Director of Product Marketing at VTech, introduce the full line of Safe&Sound video baby monitors.

----------


## Airicist

VTech Safe&Sound Digital Audio Monitor with Glow-on-Ceiling Night Light

Published on Jun 23, 2015




> A dependable audio baby monitor, a soothing glow-on-ceiling night light and a gentle lullaby player—all in one. Watch how the DM222 Safe&Sound baby monitor from VTech provides peace of mind for you, and comfort for your little one.

----------


## Airicist

VTech VM341 Safe&Sound Video/Audio Baby Monitor

Published on Jul 21, 2015




> The VM341 Safe&Sound Video Baby Monitor is the latest in an award-winning line of baby monitors from VTech. The VM341 features a 4.3-inch LCD so you can see more detail than ever before.

----------


## Airicist

VM341-216 Safe&Sound Video Baby Monitor with 2 Cameras

Published on Jun 28, 2016




> See why the VM341-216 Safe&Sound Video Baby Monitor with a 2 Cameras is a must-have for your family. The teddy bear-shaped camera looks good with any nursery d?cor. Plus, the large, 4.3-inch screen is easy to see, and since it’s from VTech, you know the connection will be private and secure. Watch for more.

----------


## Airicist

VM342 Safe&Sound video baby monitor

Published on Jul 15, 2016




> See how the VM342 Safe&Sound Video Baby Monitor with a wide-angle lens grows with your little one. The wide-angle lens lets you see every angle of the nursery or playroom. Plus, the large, 4.3-inch screen is easy to see, and since it’s from VTech, you know the connection will be private and secure.

----------


## Airicist

Tommy the Turtle Storytelling Soother

Published on Jul 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

VTech Wireless IP HD video cameras

Published on Jul 25, 2016




> Introducing VTech high-definition cameras. See what’s going on at home at all hours, through an app on your smartphone or tablet. With features like high-definition video, pan and tilt, smart alerts and two-way talk, you’ll never miss a moment. Watch our short video to learn more.

----------


## Airicist

Myla the Monkey portable soother

Published on Sep 7, 2016




> Meet Myla the Monkey, a portable soother with everything you need to help baby fall into the sweetest slumber no matter where you are. Hook her flexible tail around a stroller handle, doorknob or even onto your baby's car seat, and take a little tranquility wherever you go.

----------

